# Bow Hunting Clothing ??



## Revelation (Sep 19, 2012)

What are you guys wearing to keep warm but not be bulky ??
Some of our south texas hunts are pretty cold.


Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Insulated underwear first layer.
Regular camo jeans or button down shirt second layer.
Possibly a third shirt if very cold. I actually wear those performance shirts that most wear fishing because they dry fast. They are thin. Breathe well. And i can delayer easily.
Insulated bib.
Jacket with insulated liner.
Full headcover facemask.
Neck gaiter.
Beanie.
Liner socks.
Giant wool warm socks.
Ultra insulated boots a size or two larger.
Thin liner gloves.
Heavy over gloves.

My toes get cold first so i have the biggest warmest boots they make. They look like astronaut boots. But they are the warmest i have found. I can sit in a tree stand about 3 hours in zero degrees (hunted Wisconsin and Ohio and Illinois a lot). The rest i just dont get that cold.

Nothing special. Most of my gear is 10-20 years old.


----------



## murphnturf (Aug 14, 2014)

I use SKRE extreme mountain gear. Clothing brand. Cheaper than Sitka. The layering system works wonders. Super light and great fit for bow hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Regular camo jeans or button down shirt second layer.


Following this description, apparently no pants is ok. ;-)

Definitely layering is the way to go... I agree that the feet are the first to go. When I hunted Mn... I used toe warmer packs but they don't last super long in rubber boots.. maybe 2 hours then the use up the oxygen. I also tried the boot covers but they didn't help too much. Seems like once your boots start getting cold you can't really warm them up by putting a cover on them.. get the best boots you can get with the most insulation.


----------

